# Bellator Video Question



## kamikaze145 (Oct 3, 2006)

This may belong in the video section but I need to see the Bryan Van Artsdalen Vs. Terrell Hobbs video and can't find that shizzle anywhere. Can anyone get me a link? Thanks, -Kamikaze


----------

